# Tail Pulling!!!



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a new puppy who is pulling my older Havs tail when they run and play. Unfortunately, she has pulled a lot of his tail out. Is there any way I can wrap his tail to keep her from doing this?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea. Its too bad the other dog doesn't just handle it to a point the pup would stop.I cant think of a solution.You could stop the pup each time and take her away for a time out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack used to do this alot with Dexter when Jack was a pup.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. chances are it 's not hurting the older one. It's tough to pinpoint the tail biting as far as trying to punish it maybe. you don't want to discourage playing and biting by punishment of any type. This something the older one will address if it becomes annoying.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you....It is hard to correct her when they are in fact just playing. I guess I'm just obsessing about his beautiful tail being pulled out :-((. It will grow back, eventually.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Hope that wouldn't cause any aggression or wound for the older dog's tail but that needs supervision and interruption.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hav said:


> Thank you....It is hard to correct her when they are in fact just playing. I guess I'm just obsessing about his beautiful tail being pulled out :-((. It will grow back, eventually.


I think that in the same way a parent would moderate the play between children a doggy parent needs to moderate play between pups. Puppies don't always have appropriate play methods and often older dogs will correct the young upstarts themselves but not always. I think it is ok to interrupt the tail pulling and encourage other types of play by praising it.

Leo really wants to get in the face of my 15 year old dog that has no interest in the energies of a puppy. She will fuss at him a bit but its all noise and she doesn't follow through with anything stronger. So DH and I interrupt and redirect Leo's play with her and he is learning to back off and interact with the older dog more appropriately.

The same strategy worked when Leo tried to hump Becca. Interruption, redirection and praise for appropriate play. He very rarely tries humping her or anyone other than his bear. If you are consistent in what you permit, the puppy will understand in time. Consistency as in every time will really move things along more quickly.


----------



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their advice. We have decided not to let them out together in the "big backyard" because this is where they really run the most and the "tail pulling" takes place. We have a smaller yard and covered patio where they can play together but they don't have the room to run. We have two older Havs that we are letting the little one go out with in the big yard. They are a little past that wild playing stage. Thanks again to you all.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you tried putting some bitter apple spray on the tail? that helps a lot.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ good idea. my anatolian male, used to 'catch' my 1/2 hav by his tail, a combo of my anatolian being a little slow, and b/c Ollie is low to the ground, his tail was the highest point to grab. I haven't seen it in a long time so I think my anatolian grew out of it. I was horrified the first time I saw it though.


----------



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

We did try the bitter apple spray but it didn't seem to bother her enough to stop the tail pulling. For the time being we are not letting them out to play in our big yard - only in the smaller one. Thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Mmmm.... something extreme my mom did when she wouldn't stop pulling her own tail and chewing the chairs, she put a mix of chilli pepper on the wood and some at the ends of her tail.... boy did she not like that.


----------

